# Anybody interested in MAKING games?



## Myke113 (Jul 31, 2017)

Is there anybody out there interested in MAKING games..?

I'd love to make some hemp based edutainment, among other things.

-Myke


----------



## vostok (Aug 17, 2017)

Unity 5 is a good start

many free tuts and stuff about the web

and steam is the place to distribute it too

good luck


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 17, 2017)

I like to play "Hide the salami" with the old lady


----------



## 420monster (Nov 20, 2017)

agreed unity is a awesome platform very powerful for a free version pro is even better


----------

